# Who has made a carpet target?



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was thinking of making one but my concern is if you shoot the target at any angle other than straight, at around shoulder height what happens? Another words has anyone shot one from like tree stand height on a downward angle or like a quartering angle? The layers are flat facing you I'm concerned about how the arrow enters when it goes in anything but straight on.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

You are overthinking it and finding problems where none exist in my experience. I shoot my homemade layered carpet target from a 14' ladder stand and only difference I can tell is that there aren't soft spots at that angle that exist shooting straight on--as the layers behind the spots on the face get a bit soft after lots of shots. And, no, the dirt in the carpet doesn't hurt the arrows and the glue on some used carpet doesn't melt on the shafts either. But, I'm shooting aluminum shafts at 238 fps and YMMV if shooting hi-speed carbons.


----------



## flips (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been shooting my carpet target for 6 years no issues at all


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

here's a question, how does those layered carpet target hold up against broadhead.
thanks in advance


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Couple comments:

If you are concerned about the arrows hitting at an angle, turn the target on its side after compressing it. That way the layering lines are vertical. That is what I did and it works quite well. I don't think it really makes a lot of difference, though.

As for broadheads, I think the target will hold up quite well, especially because you probably won't be getting your broadhead back out unless you have a passthrough where you can remove it, or you disassemble the target. The carper fibers fill back in the cuts made by the blade, so pulling it back out the front does not work well at all.

I made mine (about 3' x 3' x 15" deep) about 8 months ago. I probably have around 10,000 shots into it using the bullet tip field points. The center 18" square is totally pulverized and is pushing out the back, so I had to also put a piece of carpet over the back to keep it from dumping out on the ground. So, if you make one, you may want to do your close range shooting out toward the edges if you are grouping well enough to do so. I also put a piece of landscape fabric stapled to the wood frame across the front, and then print paper targets on the home computer and tape them to it with duct tape. This way I can move the heavy impact areas around to give the target more life. I still can use the center, because except for a couple small areas where it buries the fletching, it stops the arrows. I often have a foot sticking out the back side.

Lucky for me, the neighbor just hade about 100 sf of carpet removed in his house, so I have some to repair the middle section when it warms up some.

To sum it up: Carpet targets are very durable for target tips, but not totally indestructible if you shoot a lot. That said, maintenance to repair and rebuild is a lot less per number of shots than the bag target I have had. I have been collecting rags and old clothing, so this coming year, I intend to make a big rag target to go along side the carpet target when I rebuild it, and then will do a comparison. Both will sit out in the weather, with just a cheap tarp held by bungee cord for protection against the elements and critters. (As my targets are on the edge of a woods, sometimes the little beasties steal some of the stuffing hanging loose for their nests.) 

I don't recommend them for broadheads, but truthfully i have never shot mine with them ( I use a rhino-block).

Hope this helps some for those planning o make one.

Go


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Beat~ said:


> here's a question, how does those layered carpet target hold up against broadhead.
> thanks in advance


If you like your broadhead and you want to see it again then never shoot it into a carpet target. However if you are looking for long term storage where you'll never have to look at it again then go ahead and shoot away. As best I can tell short of tearing the carpet bale apart there is no way to get them out. If you shot one by accident and got good enough penetration to go all the way through (highly unlikely) then you could unscrew it. Lastly shooting into carpet cuts the layers of the carpet and severely shortens the life expectancy of the target.

I've been shooting mine with field points for about 7 years and I think it's about time to re-shuffle the layers and put the undamaged ones in the center and replace the worst ones. Oh and when I do that I can find the broad head I put in there by accident.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

What Gofor says about broadhead use is spot on...I've found that layered foam is better-- though they don't last as long.

steep angle on carpet?...depends on the arrow. I've seem arrows snap when the arrow gets too steep an angle on carpet targets. Easy solution...put the frame on a pivot and angle it when doing tree stand practice.


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

That is very informative, thanks guys


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Pics of mine. Works excellent!!


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

mine are roughly 3 feet by 4 feet. the heavy tubing around the outside is to protect the wood from an arrow and if shot the arrow pulls out easily
I don't shoot directly at the target, I have feed bags filled with netting and it stops the arrow, the carpet is back up


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I get about 10,000 arrows in the feed bag before it is really shot up and then I just reuse the stuffing, put it in a new bag and begin all over again
The arrows pull out with 2 fingers. the netting comes from wrapping around hay bales and the bags from horse feed


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

When your target starts deteriorating and getting soft spots and allowing pass-thrus, go to Tractor Supply and buy a stall mat and hang it on the back. Arrows going thru the carpet hit the mat but don't penetrate. I have also use old conveyor belting such as you'd find at a cement plant as the backing.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

dustoffer said:


> When your target starts deteriorating and getting soft spots and allowing pass-thrus, go to Tractor Supply and buy a stall mat and hang it on the back. Arrows going thru the carpet hit the mat but don't penetrate. I have also use old conveyor belting such as you'd find at a cement plant as the backing.


The stuff covering my wooden frame is conveyor material folded back on itself and stuffed with netting. A large piece of conveyor material covers the top and hangs down the back to the ground protecting the back stop from rain and stops any arrow that makes it through.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Has anyone noticed ware on their arrows after shooting a carpet target for a season?

I measured the spine of my ACE 570s that I shot into a carpet target and recorded 600 to 620 spine after a season, drop of about one size. 
The target I used was 4 layers front and back over a 2x8 frame and filled with pallet wrap. 
I believe the dirt in the carpet and the jute backing in the carpet wore down the carbon on the front 12 inches of the arrows.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

cc46--Did you measure the outside diameter with a micrometer to see how much the diameter decreased? Could just have likely been the continued flexing from all the shots--the carbon does wear out, like a piece of wire that is bent over and over breaks.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

dustoffer, actually no I didn't measure the diameter with a micrometer, so can't say how much it changed, but there was noticeable scratching in the surface of the carbon. 

I did spine test some of the arrows, from the same dozen, that hadn't been shot into the carpet targets that were in the repair group that I had set aside. I later shot those others into another foam block target and they did not have the same change in spine, with the overall same number of shots. 

The change in spine was based on about 600-800 shots each, into the carpet target.

Anyway that's what I noticed.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I built one the summer of 2013 I think. I made it a little different. I built a frame from 2x12's and after layer the carpet about 8-10" above the sides and compressed it down with ratchet straps. Then used 2 angle brackets on each corner. I have a few spots about shot out but I plan to make something different in the spring.

A few pics from when I first built it.


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

The carpet targets work better and last longer when turned with the carpet running vertical. Not sure why people shoot them with the carpet horizontal


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think cause of ease of assembly. I seems it would be a lot easier to put together with carpet laying down. I have a pile of carpet waiting on me to build


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I've never thought or even considered a carpet target.
Are there any max dimensions to worry about?
I'm just now started thinking about building one as a backstop.
What's the process? 
Do they get glued together or just compressed together?
Whats ther best glue?
Do you keep them compressed?
Can you rotate it on it's side?


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I found the carpet works better when it is a little too long for the box, the compression forces it out to the 2 x 10 sides locking it more securely in place
If the carpets are too loose as you pull arrows out the carpets slowly walk forward, not back, the arrow as it is withdrawn pulls the carpet forward until the target falls apart
To overcome this I just made my carpets 1 inch longer then necessary to outward jamming ???
the carpet to me is only a back stop. there is always another target in front of it
We have bags and bags of netting, just like fish netting and stuffed in feed bags make a great arrow catch. they are very easy to pull out and save the carpet backstop
To me nothing wood should be visible to the arrow. Sink a arrow in the wood and it doesn't come out without splitting the wood with screw drivers driven in on either side of the arrow, thus the belting covering of all wood with stuffing inside
I build a box out of 2 x 10's without the top. Fill it with cut carpet about 8 to 10 inches too high and then using 4 threaded rod pull the top piece down until the carpet is compressed and the top can be screwed on.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am new to this sport. Took it up after seeing the hunger games and the hobbit I shoot from a covered deck with walls on 2 sides to keep me out of the weather . I also walk over brick, I would kill any lawn . I set the bow and arrows and spotting scope out first thing in the morning in the summer and leave it there ready to shoot and shoot off and on all day. 5 minute break and I shoot a round
A round to me is 16 arrows. I don't want to walk too much thus the large number of arrows but at the same time adding more might fatigue me too much throwing my form and concentration off, thus 16, not 15 I feel off missing an arrow so if one gets damaged I have a couple of dozen new ones ready to take their place
This is 40 yards on 4 inch targets with one 2 inch if I am feeling lucky
A high round for me is 13 arrows in the red and a bad round is 8
I love this sport but on top of the target on the fence is a steel plate to shot targets off the top of the carpet backstop for a pcp gun


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

BroColt said:


> The carpet targets work better and last longer when turned with the carpet running vertical. Not sure why people shoot them with the carpet horizontal


Why is that? You have to compress it then all you would be doing is spinning the target. I am curious, not arguing, because I plan to build a new target since mine is about shot through in a couple spots after 1.5 or so. years


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just realized that is not the target I shoot at. I didn't like that one because it was too short thus it was replaced by this one
I want 8 targets so I can spread the shots out, less chance of damaging an arrow,this is the one I shoot
It lasts a few months and then needs rebuilding, the target, not the backstop
To rebuild you use the same stuffing, a new bag and pack a little new stuffing in at the same time


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> Why is that? You have to compress it then all you would be doing is spinning the target. I am curious, not arguing, because I plan to build a new target since mine is about shot through in a couple spots after 1.5 or so. years


I don't know the answer and only guessing but I found I need side loading on the carpet to keep it in place, not just down force but also side force thus cutting the carpet 1 inch longer forcing the carpet out at the same time for grip on the sides
If the carpet is put in vertical end force is assured but how to you get compression of the layers>>
You could build it as normal and turn the whole thing sideways once you start using it
I shoot about 200 arrows a day and my old back stop before the carpet started to shift forward lasted 8 months of so, My new one has this side loading, you can see the way the carpet waves at the edges, it is forced out as well as down


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> Why is that? You have to compress it then all you would be doing is spinning the target. I am curious, not arguing, because I plan to build a new target since mine is about shot through in a couple spots after 1.5 or so. years


Arrows go into target easier and pull out easier when vertical and tears up target less. When horizontal tip of arrows digs into carpet. I used to alwAys shoot them horizontal and was shocked how much easier my arrows came out and less damaged to target.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

cc46 said:


> Has anyone noticed ware on their arrows after shooting a carpet target for a season?
> 
> I measured the spine of my ACE 570s that I shot into a carpet target and recorded 600 to 620 spine after a season, drop of about one size.
> The target I used was 4 layers front and back over a 2x8 frame and filled with pallet wrap.
> ...


it does not surprise me. the backside of most carpet is very abrasive , look at what it does to steel field points. most people will destroy there arrows by shooting at the same spot before they notice anything different . i would use the largest diameter FP i could find to help the shaft clear


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Pushbutton2 said:


> I've never thought or even considered a carpet target.
> Are there any max dimensions to worry about?
> I'm just now started thinking about building one as a backstop.
> What's the process?
> ...


No glue!! Compression only holds it together. It does wort better if you have some of each layer between some structure. You can start out by not compressing it very much and if you don't want the arrows to go as deep then compress a little more. Two big downfalls to keep in mind. Weight-they are freekin heavy. And two material required-I cut up roughly 1200sqft. Cut them into 14" x 45" strips and only got a stack about 30" tall was hoping for a square. Plus is they last a long time. When they start to show their age, you can shuffle the layers and replace the really bad ones. As far as a vertical one, I think it would work nicely but I also think you would have to keep that in mind during the planning stage. When mine is finished it will be in a permanent shack so turned bing it on its side is not real feasible.
My 2¢ 
Good luck with your new target


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jan 8, 2009)

Once I had mine built I just turned it so the carpet is running vertically, instead of horizonal. Now when I get a stand out to shoot it from, I will just need to turn the target to face the tree.


----------



## Fievel17 (May 1, 2014)

Made mine last summer. The guys all come down to my place pretty much every sunday until the snow hit and the carpet target took the majority of the arrows. Im talking 5 or 6 of us shooting for a good 4 hours every sunday. Even using it as a back stop for hanging tennis balls for the younger guys that come shoot with us. When we hang the balls, they pretty much sit at the same spot infront of the target everytime and when I take them back down you cant tell on the carpet where they were repedatively placing arrows. Its really helped them with target indentification (the tennis balls that is). Like the guys said, if you are looking for something thats really going to last and take the abuse a carpet target is the way to go if you have the supplies available to you. 

Heres a little write up from when i made mine as well: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2275076


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i plan to build one this summer similar to the one shown by VFTCANDY in this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1428662


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

I used a carpet target for a season and found the arrows were difficult to pull. Also, the carpet tended to push out the back regardless of how tight I made the stack and having a backing only reduced the movement of the pieces. I swapped over to plastic boat wrap(shrink wrap) and used chicken wire on the front and back of the frame. Stops just as well, is lighter, easier to pull and doesn't absorb water. Overall, the shrink wrap works better for me.


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone ever use carpet padding instead of carpeting? Just think it would be much less abrasive than the backing on carpeting.


----------



## Holden01 (Jul 9, 2016)

I had a carpet target and hated it. The arrows were difficult to pull, it was heavy, held water, and the carpet eventually pushed out the back and had to be rebuilt every 5k or so impacts. I ended up building a hollow box from 2x8s which was 4' on a side. The front and back were chicken wire and the stuffing was plastic boat wrap. It was easy to build, no nasty carpet cutting or compressing, etc.. After three years of use keeping it outside and uncovered it has been fantastic. Stops arrows, easy removal, and zero maintenance. Water drains and the pull doesn't change from the heat of summer (90s) to the cold of winter (0). A lot of people have great experiences w/ carpet but I was not one of them. For broadheads I stuff fiberfill pillows into a grain sack. Cheap and stops them while being easy to fix with tape or stuff the entire thing into another grain bag.


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

I built one and had a very good experience with it overall, but the drawbacks are also legit. Of course it's going to hold water, the material is basically a giant sponge. If it's outside it really has to be covered well. It's also kinda hard on carbon arrows because it's so abrasive, and yes, it weighs a ton. That being said, for $50 or so in materials and a few hours of labor, I have a very tough, reliable target that stops all my arrows no problem. Yes, there's some maintenance, but I'd rather spend time than money if I have the choice. I've put at least twelve thousand shots into the carpet over the last 18 months, and I've taken it apart once to reshuffle the layers. If you move target faces around, it does really well.
Now, outdoors I have a bag target that has had two replacement covers so far, and it's nice and weatherproof, though it still has a little roof over it. The skinny outdoor arrows and midsize 3D arrows go into that target, and the fat indoor aluminums go into the carpet. Best of both worlds.


----------

